# I need opinions on my boy



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

I need reliable, credible opinions of my dog. Hes 1 1/2, 64 pounds, 57 cm to his back, 37 cm jaw line. Ive been doin as much reading as i can but in no way am i an expert. But there are some faults ive noticed, I just need credible opinions. also ive had 2 people say he looks like he may have boxer in him, but i dont see it. Replys would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't see any boxer in him @ all. If he had anything else mixed in there, my guess would be lab. But honestly, it's hard to tell from a pic. Just love him. He's very pretty.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what he's mixed with but he's very handsome!


----------



## FrancesIsLove (Aug 2, 2006)

He does look mixed... to say for sure would be very difficult. However he does look like he may have a little Am Staff in him. Regardless he is goreous! Take care.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

judging by pictures is hard to do. Pits can vary a bit, to me he looks like a taller longer pit but hey you never know  try to envision him with cropped ears and there would be no question. Ive said it once and Ill say it again........The media would call him a pit!

he looks good regardless!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

He's a great look'n boy! The back shot of his body looks really good.

With the way many APBT's can vary its hard to tell. By no means do i see boxer. 
Like OldFort said, if his ears where cropped there would be no question. I deffinitely see pit/amstaff.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

THanks alot for your replys, I measured Him and He His H51cm x L61cm. Is that "Square"?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rectangle but close


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

It is really hard to tell from pictures alone. Having a pedigree would be the most helpful but not always the truth either.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If he isn't pit then I would say he has boerboels in him. If his face had more black on it he would look like the one in dog fancy. He sure is pretty.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

What is boerboels?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

south african borboel,is the mastiff of the africaner people,[european imigrants to south africa]it is a large guard dog used as protection against africas wild animals and home guardian,now they are commonly being used as protection dogs in america,and are very rare,although i do see the resimblance to a boerbol,id say that dog looks to be possably part bull mastiff,maybe with a touch of ridgeback,who knows,i dont believe him to be 100 pure..great dog none the less,here is a represenitive of todays boerbol stock,video is real dark but youll get the idea...
http://www.k9freeconnect.com/video/046d85e7-7788-46ee-a9de-98310120d6ef.htm


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont know, but he sure is pretty


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I think cane hit it right on- Boerboal and ridgeback, color and build gives it away. my vet tech has boerboals, EXTREMELY feirce protectors no doubt!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Do Yall think you could give me a link with Info on Boerboals and rigdebacks? I crave knowledge and any direction you can give me in my pursuit would be greatly appreciated. Yes he does his job well, but on the streets hes "soft", i guess you could say. He will let folks admire and pet him as long as i am present, but its a diff story once the perimiter of "his house" is broken. He is an outstanding Protector. I mean you can run him off with a balloon, like when you pinch the neck and make the squealin sound, but hed jump on a T-rex if it tried to come in the house. But NEways lemme get sum links please! OH and one more thing this site and the people on it are wonderful, soo positive and helpful. Luv it


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Here are some links to a few kennels i found. Hope this helps ......

http://www.stonegatekennels.com/
http://www.boerboelsa.co.za/
http://www.sidyboysfoolin.com/Images/Drawing2imageoneSAF4.html
http://www.angelfire.com/alt/boerboel/


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

THanks Midwest! I see Lots of BoerBoel in him. He doesnt move like a ridge back. We used to own one, the personality and the way they look into your eyes is different. Now that i think about it i cant think of any APBT with the same markings as Pressure. The whole cowhide color with a black mask. And Pressure has a lil skin under his neck; Its not too bad when he stands at attention but ne other time its evident that the skin on his throat is not tight the way the Standard dictates. Also i dont think pressure's body is shaped quite like a Boerboel, not quit as hefty. But the general characteristics like height, coloring, the way his lips rest(but not head shape), are cosistent with Boerboel and Ridgebacks. But i got another question for yall, Do the BoerBoel or the ridgeback have a perticular bark? I couldnt find anything pertaining to that.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]

This is my other Dog-Polo when she was a wee thing, now shes a tank







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Your boy deffinitely has APBT in him, I see it anyway. He could possibly be APBT and BoerBoel.
Polo is a cutie. Got any more pics of her?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont believe your dog to be a borboel,he does have the coloring but a borboel apbt cross is a bandogge of extreames,in most instances it would be a large very protective dog ripped with muscle and intimidation factor..coupled by the fact that the borboel is a very rare animal
your dog looks to be a apbt ridgeback cross..
A borboels bark is very deep..... 
great dog.chek out the link ive provided,the borboel is a massive mastiff...
http://molosserdogs.com/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=content&tid=760


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*hi*

i do think that the dg definatley has pit in him .. I am not sure with what else though and as for the markings I had a pup in on eo fmy litters that was the same exact color and arkings with the black face mask and he was definatley a registered pit... so as for the color yeah i have seen it in the pitbulls as well.. I would post pics of the pup I am taking about but they wont fit... but you can emial me and I will send them to you [email protected].. I actually still have 2 males for sale one has a blue mask and one a black one if you know anyone interested


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]upruns: heres pressure as a pup







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow so cute as a pup, and now handsome as an adult.up:


----------



## ErikHeid (Sep 16, 2006)

APBT mix is probably as definitive as you'll get. Looks similar to my dog, but stockier. Of course, mine is still a pup.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Here ya go







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]Heres My Buddy I had before pressure. OH HE WAS A GREAT DOG! He grew into a Gorgeous Chocolate covered Pit. But he really was the color of a Hershy Bar. He listened so well. He was my roll dog, he used to go everywhere wit me. But Due to certain incedences he had to go stay with my brothers cousin, and while he got locked up, [email protected]#$*@#[email protected]#$*@ Traded My $700 Dog; That had papers, For Drugs. And last i heard the people that got were fighting him. It brings tears to my eyes thinking about my Dog. His Name was Trap, He was a true Friend, And he was part of the gang, everybody loved him. I went to a couple of get togethers and ended up passed out drunk on sum bed, That dog stayed by my side till i awoke in the mornin, he was curled up next to me all safe and sound. My buddies told me once i ASSed out he never left my side for a moment. Such Love, I miss Him So.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]Heres Trap and his Daddy!


----------



## soonerpitdog (Mar 18, 2006)

*opinions*

he doesn't look mixed, nice boy. Is he papered?


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Nooo no papers. Where can a get a Desent Weight-pulling Harness?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are looking for a good harness here is where I got mine.

http://brownspitbullconnection.com/wpharness.html


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

*Whats up yall!*

Alright, Im new. I want to attach some pics of my boy can you tell me what u think? The guy's name is chavez can you tell me what yall think, if hes pure or not. if you see anything in him that might not be pure. I have no papers on him.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

These are also great harnesses....

http://www.bluevalleykennels.com/


----------



## HamoVatui (Nov 8, 2006)

*Than thinking about money*

*no spamming*


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gingerbread man.... I really do not think that your dog is crossbred... He is a great looking boy!!! Very handsome.... I have SEEN pittys with papers that dont look pitty, but have seen them without, like my boy, that look awesome... Without the papers, you will never know... I actually had a pitty that looked EXACTLY Like your dog and it had papers... so unfortunatly... you will never know....


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Gingerbread man.... I really do not think that your dog is crossbred... He is a great looking boy!!! Very handsome.... I have SEEN pittys with papers that dont look pitty, but have seen them without, like my boy, that look awesome... Without the papers, you will never know... I actually had a pitty that looked EXACTLY Like your dog and it had papers... so unfortunatly... you will never know....


I know exactly what you mean. Ive seen Papered Dogs that dont have Prominant Pit Characteristics and if you put two pics together of tha other dog and pressure you would say Pressure Looks More Pure. But what about pressures ears. Are they considered "flat"? And one more thing i know pressures pics mostly have Dewlap in em but when you take his collar off his skin is tight all tha way the length of his neck. He has two small folds of skin under his chin. But what faults do you see in him as far as conformation?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

unfortunatly papers mean jack squat with all the dogs with hung papers nowadays,i garuntee theres a dog very similar to yours with papers,but your dogs a cross to boxer,boerboel,bullmastiff,ridgeback,tosa or something similar,id bet my bottom dollar on it...Heres proff papers dont mean a thing alot of times,check out this dog.this is from apbt pedigrees on line..
http://www.auspet.com/forum/send_to...ees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=19381
Ha,it even says theres a game dog in his blood,if by game you mean the "game"keepers night dog then maybe,hehe...:hammer:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*More pictures please*

I had a boxer and as a owner I can stongly say he is not! He very well could be a pitt and just has a poor bloodline. Regardless of What he realy is, call him a pitt and raise him to be a loving companion and very friendly. Even though this breed may never recover from its unfair reputation do your part and show people that they are a safe and loving breed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RicardoHun (Nov 13, 2006)

*Lets try to swim togethet*

Here I found this useful


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

You know what tho, i hear all this stuff about "what they are supposed to look like" Panteras Mom was %100 Mayfield, but she was 75lb dog... So i guess that her papers are crap, Now im not offended in anyway.. But I just dont think that its that easy to "fake" Papers...
Globalkennels Nakita-----


----------



## VeraDolgov (Nov 16, 2006)

*My best wishes*

Hi! blah blah blah


----------



## DulliKlop (Dec 3, 2006)

*Say day by day*

no spamming


----------

